# Need better traction for kubota r630



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an 8.5' angle blade on this machine. It is plowing at an condo complex with some hilly areas. I have a tire Grooving tool. I was also looking at tire chains. If I bought the machine new, I would have upgraded to Nokian tires. I would love some suggestions.
thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sell the tires on craiglost and buy some nokians...?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you losing traction on the back? On the front? Getting your front end pushed?

My limited experience is consistent with what others have told me, and is that Kubota tractors are light on the back tires. If they aren’t already, maybe fill all four of your tires with beet juice, and maybe add weights on the back if you spin the rears.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Sell the tires on craiglost and buy some nokians...?


Yes


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the same on my CAT( Dunlop 405 70 R20) , we usually plow with the storm, on an incline, i had to use the diff lock once (locks front and rear) had no problem. Not sure if the R630 has front and rear diff lock,my old John Deere just had front I think....

my machine is a tad over 14K, with a metal pless on the front
(2.3K lbs), however, when these are real bad, I will be switching to snows.....


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

It does have a diff lock but it only works in low gear.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We use the loader in retail location the rest of the season loading bulk material. Would Nokian tr1 or tr2 be a better option?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I demoed a r630 for one if our large apartment complexes. I was not impressed with the machine at all. No traction no power and lifts very slow. Maybe it was how it was set up from the dealer or maybe it was because I was running a ld13 arctic but I would go with a cat or Deere


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1 said:


> I demoed a r630 for one if our large apartment complexes. I was not impressed with the machine at all. No traction no power and lifts very slow. Maybe it was how it was set up from the dealer or maybe it was because I was running a ld13 arctic but I would go with a cat or Deere


I wondered about this, just something about them seemed undersized to me.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Indersi


Mark Oomkes said:


> I wondered about this, just something about them seemed undersized to me.


Undersized and underpowered for sure.
The machine would bog down under acceleration with the plow up. Was very stressful trying to push snow. My 2014 bobcat s650 with snow tires and the same pusher 13' arctic out preformed the r630


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I priced out Nokians. $4500 with install. That’s what I’m leaning towards. I’ll plan to sell the oem tires to offset the cost


----------

